# Ryobi cs26 RY26500 trimmer fuel line



## thomw (Sep 15, 2012)

I need help with replacing a rotted out fuel line for the Ryobi CS26 or RY26500
gas line trimmer. Where can I get the parts for this and what size gas line do I need. 
The line was in the gas tank and I recovered the filter and what appears to be a "star"
washer. Instructions or diagram to help me thru this? Thanks!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Ryobi sells a kit which includes the primer bulb,filter and both lines for around $8 and can be found at Home Depot or most small engine repair shops.The kit has instructions for installing and the only caution would be to take note of where each line connects on the carb.If the lines are put on the wrong connections,the unit will not run.Ryobi part number AC04101.Hope this helps.


http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/202042562/primer-bulb-and-fuel-line-kit-reviews/reviews.htm

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-O...currentPLP=true&omni=c_Filters&searchNav=true


----------

